# Massive dual crown on a hardtail



## bryguy6631 (Dec 29, 2008)

Has anyone seen a huge dual crown fork on a hardtail? Something like a Fox 40, or a Boxxer WC. Ofcourse this would be useless, but just interesting to see.
and do you have pics?


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

its been done, forgeddaboutit..


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

there is a website you should check out...

its called pinkbike.com


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, I had a kona shred that I threw a dual crown on and it rode well. Still rough since it was a hard tail, but fun to ride. Sold it long time ago then it got stolen from the person I sold it to after he got jumped at a gas station.

Kinda funny in a sick way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, Evil Imperial or something or other. IMO, quite possibly the dumbest/ugliest trend to come out of mountain biking since...wow, I can't think of anything worse....


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

What!! It's soooo cool when your head tube angle goes from 66* to 80* through out the suspension travel. Coolest thing EVAR!!!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

40 and boxxer are not massive....

supermonster T is MASSIVE!!!










not on a hardtail but you get the idea


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

here it is...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> here it is...


Damn, you beat me too it. Always wins "the stupidest idea for a freeride bike" award...

Also notice the logo in the picture...


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

thats probably something that some drunk friends bet eachother they can't ride, like a rodeo haha


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2248209/


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

*Does this count?*

It's a single speed too


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

ruralrider528 said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2248209/












Here ya go. Looks like all these guys broke their Karpiels and bought Evils! 

Edit: Oops, this is a Duncon Cock(er)...


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

I feel like both of those evils would be really hard to wheelie on.....but maybe that's just me


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

I just don't get it why would anyone do that? It makes no sense.
Could someone enlighten me?


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

freaknunu said:


> I just don't get it why would anyone do that? It makes no sense.
> Could someone enlighten me?


it's called METH!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

haha, I love these threads.

I was at the shop yesterday and some kid wheels in an orange Norco 125 with an old Boxxer on it. Everything on it was shitbeat, and he was using a good X9 RD as a chain tensioner on a 9sp cassette rigged for singlespeed. Says he just built it himself.

The first thing I said was "Man, that looks raked, I don't think that bike is rated for an 8" fork..."

he went on to tell me that his friend lowered the fork for him, so it's only a 6" now hard...", but the boxxer was still sitting at full 8" A2C height. 

I told him that, and the wrench (who is kind of sick of the kid) agrees that it's still an 8" fork. No, No, NO the kid goes on, it's just a 6" fork now my friend made it so, I want a bike like this cause it's cool for urban stuff.:lol:


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I rode with a guy with a new foes DH fork on a Nomad last weekend.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm all about the longer travel hardtails, but I'm talking 160mm travel and single crown not anything ridiculous.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

haha yeah. 300mm is a little redic


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Those are rediculous! How much does a Supermonster T cost? I want to build a downhill rig, but even then...I dont think I will need anything more than an 8" (888...etc).

I ride a Norco Rampage anh a 55R (160mm) and it rides great! Its the perfect and largest travel setup on a hardtail anyone would need. The bike will take everything short of a drop big enough to break my legs. Anything bigger, warrants FS.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, it makes stuff like this easier on the arms...










And lets me do stuff like this:










The fork is a Manitou Travis Triple 180mm. The bike is a Dekerf Implant.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

cmooreboards said:


> I feel like both of those evils would be really hard to wheelie on.....but maybe that's just me


come on. lean back three inches and you're there.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Some years ago, an acquaintance from a bike shop I worked at had a Monster T on his Schwinn Homegrown. He still works in the industry, last I checked, and I'm sure he is on this forum somewhere.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

thump said:


> come on. lean back three inches and you're there.


Don't think my sarcasm came through strong enough...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

This thread makes me want a longer fork on my RFX now.

Anyone successful at lowering a Monster to 178mm?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Karupshun said:


> haha, I love these threads.
> 
> I was at the shop yesterday and some kid wheels in an orange Norco 125 with an old Boxxer on it. Everything on it was shitbeat, and he was using a good X9 RD as a chain tensioner on a 9sp cassette rigged for singlespeed. Says he just built it himself.
> 
> ...


I'm willing to bet the guy actually lowered the Boxxer to 178mm....you just measured wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Khemical said:


> I'm willing to bet the guy actually lowered the Boxxer to 178mm....you just measured wrong


Oh Gawd no! Not again. :madman:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

^^^ The brake hoses on that thing look like silicon fish tank tubes!

Personally I see nothing wrong with a dual crown on a hardtail so long as the frame is designed with the a-c height in mind. Having said that a super monster is pretty much ridiculous on any frame...


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

were can you buy frame to accomodate this trend... never seen something so beastlike!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> 40 and boxxer are not massive....
> 
> supermonster T is MASSIVE!!!
> 
> ...


whats up with these spokes?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

paranoid56 said:


> whats up with these spokes?


Whoa, didn't notice that before... that wheel would be a ***** to tension. First time I've seen spokes wound around each other.


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

There are lots of legit reasons to run a 180mm dual on a hard tail designed to handle a fork that big.... but unless your name is wade simmons, there is never a legit reason to run a super monster T.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

SamL3227 said:


> here it is...


How is that even rideable? It looks very unstable. What a waste of a good Evil frame...to each their own I guess...:madman:


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

paranoid56 said:


> whats up with these spokes?


Twisted spoke setups were popular with some BMX folks years ago who thought it would make their wheels more rigid. It really does the exact opposite, especially if you do it on your back wheel or on a front wheel with a disc brake.

A well built twisted spoke wheel is not as weak as one might think, but it's still a great thing to have if you like broken spokes and nipples.

Looks like a nice set of road cranks on that bike. Personally, I'd install some time trial bars, too.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Desert Pig said:


> There are lots of legit reasons to run a 180mm dual on a hard tail


Contest is over, give this man a medal for dumbest post EVER. He takes THE GOLD


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

lelebebbel said:


> Looks like a nice set of road cranks on that bike. Personally, I'd install some time trial bars, too.


They're Holzfellers? Just with a 44 and a middle ring?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bryguy6631 said:


> Ofcourse this would be useless


Maybe you should ask DWF, how useless it is/was on his Knolly Free Radical prototype.

There's some pics, somewhere here, of a pretty awsome SS DH DC Banshee Morphine too.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

my evil has 180mm sc up front and it is awesome.


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Contest is over, give this man a medal for dumbest post EVER. He takes THE GOLD


If I get the gold for dumbest post ever, you also get a gold for just being the greatest dumbass ever.

Now that you've proven you don't DH hardtails, go back to your FS thread.


----------



## quinndo (Aug 13, 2007)

*buy one*

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1021571826.html

Check out this POS (not mine). Super-T on a spesh hardrock. You can trade your go-ped. Awesome.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

You could always join this forum and put DC's or 66's on XC bikes. Reminds me of the days we had SID DC forks...sort of.


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried my Lyrics on my Chameleon, 160mm was awesome downhill, great combo, don't think I'd of run my Boxxers on it  which are 178mm on full travel.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Meet the Mother of All Big Fork Hardtails:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=346649


----------



## bman23525 (May 1, 2007)

those bikes just look funny


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

if you guys have ever done dh/fr on a hardtail, such as at northstar, its pretty harsh ride if you don't have 140mm or more to soak up the rocks and gnarly ****. personally i like the feel of a stiff rear end hopping around a bit in the rock gardens and stuff. i want to get a 160mm fork for my five-0.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

saturnine said:


>


Is that a freaking Diamondback Response? Or should I say....Was that a freaking Diamondback Response?!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> You could always join this forum and put DC's or 66's on XC bikes. Reminds me of the days we had SID DC forks...sort of.


But JC, those are Ibex's. Their superior frame construction allows for them to be run with massively out of spec forks!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

EndersShadow said:


> Is that a freaking Diamondback Response? Or should I say....Was that a freaking Diamondback Response?!


norco sasquatch, man. spec'd with 160mm, can easily handle 180/190mm


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

saturnine said:


> norco sasquatch, man. spec'd with 160mm, can easily handle 180/190mm


Thank god. I am so relieved that someone didn't put that fork on a crappy Diamondback.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Djponee said:


> if you guys have ever done dh/fr on a hardtail, such as at northstar, its pretty harsh ride


I am too chicken to do anything gnarly myself... but DWF, who has done quite a bit of DH racing on his Free Radical, says quite openly in one of his threads that it is hard. Apparently, he does not ride because it is easy; and is not old enough to stop loving the beating he gets from a tough hardtail.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Desert Pig said:


> If I get the gold for dumbest post ever, you also get a gold for just being the greatest dumbass ever.
> 
> Now that you've proven you don't DH hardtails, go back to your FS thread.


ehhh. I've done some mild DH on my hardtail (cannondale chase) with a 100mm fork though (mild being the key word), and some respectably difficult FR trails. I can't think of a single course or situation I've ridden in where a 180mm+ fork on a hardtail would've been a not retarded idea. Maybe I'm just inexperienced and prejudice when it comes to DHing on a hardtail....


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

*Iranian version.*

We have bred a nation of HT freeriders here in eastern Tehran ( in Iran) . and nearlly all are more of a poser than a rider . So all compete to have higher end parts.

And this one is a master peice. it only needed a pair of M'6s insteead of its Juicy's
Hmm look . Diablous-Dee Max--X.0--and......


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Some of the earlier norco FR hard tails came with a DC fork. 05 Manic had a drop off triple on it...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Sabre,

It looks like you haven't lost your passion completely. Good to see you around!

As "wrong" as it might be to say it, the STP above looks really good.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> 40 and boxxer are not massive....
> 
> supermonster T is MASSIVE!!!
> 
> ...


All that travel, and no chainguide. I wonder did it ever see the mountains?


----------



## mpvanger (Jan 25, 2008)

"We have bred a nation of HT freeriders here in eastern Tehran ( in Iran) . and nearlly all are more of a poser than a rider . So all compete to have higher end parts."

Looks like a pretty high end... uh... bell, on the handlebars. Awesome.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

What's wrong with a bell? Both myself and my gf use bells, since we moved to a European city and the routes to and from the trails are fairly congested with tourists and kids. Additionally, the trails tend to be congested with foot traffic, no matter if they are the wide ones or the narrow ones. Even on vacation, the bells came in handy and protect both the rider and the person obstructing the rider from panicking into traffic or otherwise moving in a manner that can injure both parties. Additionally, if one passes by people or wants to pass, people will outright yell "Klingeln!" if you don't use a bell. It's a simple device for safety and I have no bones about anyone using them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Massive DC on a hardtail? √










Rides like a tonka truck.


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

my do it all bike is an '08 steelhead w/ 160 on the front, i know, not as huge as all these boxxers, and 40's but the geo is beautiful for everything, even the Dj's, horrible when my gf talks me into taking an xc ride w/ her, but i survive


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

perttime said:


> I am too chicken to do anything gnarly myself... but DWF, who has done quite a bit of DH racing on his Free Radical, says quite openly in one of his threads that it is hard. Apparently, he does not ride because it is easy; and is not old enough to stop loving the beating he gets from a tough hardtail.


oh it's hard, no doubt. But i love the challenge and the feeling that i can ride **** on my hardtail that some people won't do on any bike.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> What's wrong with a bell? Both myself and my gf use bells, since we moved to a European city and the routes to and from the trails are fairly congested with tourists and kids. Additionally, the trails tend to be congested with foot traffic, no matter if they are the wide ones or the narrow ones. Even on vacation, the bells came in handy and protect both the rider and the person obstructing the rider from panicking into traffic or otherwise moving in a manner that can injure both parties. Additionally, if one passes by people or wants to pass, people will outright yell "Klingeln!" if you don't use a bell. It's a simple device for safety and I have no bones about anyone using them.


I agree, some trails can be a death trap for people:madman: . I use a sweeter thing rather than a bell though. http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=213&subcategory=214&product=17437. Mini boombox on my camel back. I blast my music:band: so everybody knows I'm coming. On the plus side you get to jam it up will cranking through the trails:thumbsup: .


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Contest is over, give this man a medal for dumbest post EVER. He takes THE GOLD


Actually, he didn't win that medal. However, you just nominated yourself and are solidly in the running for it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Hey Sabre,
> 
> It looks like you haven't lost your passion completely. Good to see you around!
> 
> As "wrong" as it might be to say it, the STP above looks really good.


With the stock fork, the STP cracks around the headtube when ridden hard... that 40 is asking for trouble.


----------



## ZenkiGarage (Mar 10, 2008)

The thing I find funny about threads like this is how quickly people jump after someone with a 180mm DC fork on a hardtail but dont think twice when they see a hardtail with a 160mm SC fork when i bet the A-C measurements are damn near the same. I personally have a Travis lowered to 165mm on my Mountain Cycle rumble and definatly wont be going back to a SC anytime soon.
On the bell subject: I run one since a lot of trails i like to ride are hiking trails that allow bikes. I can warn hikers Im coming. Im sure if i came ripping down and hit some hikers it wouldnt be long till the trails were closed to bikes.


----------



## 3viltoast3r (Aug 27, 2007)

Djponee said:


> if you guys have ever done dh/fr on a hardtail, such as at northstar, its pretty harsh ride if you don't have 140mm or more to soak up the rocks and gnarly ****. personally i like the feel of a stiff rear end hopping around a bit in the rock gardens and stuff. i want to get a 160mm fork for my five-0.


The stock 55's can be raised to 160mm. I did it to mine, and I much rather it at 160mm over 140mm.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

3viltoast3r said:


> The stock 55's can be raised to 160mm. I did it to mine, and I much rather it at 160mm over 140mm.


I heard about the same thing for the five-o forks... how do you mod it?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Bells are cool.*



ZenkiGarage said:


> The thing I find funny about threads like this is how quickly people jump after someone with a 180mm DC fork on a hardtail but dont think twice when they see a hardtail with a 160mm SC fork when i bet the A-C measurements are damn near the same. I personally have a Travis lowered to 165mm on my Mountain Cycle rumble and definatly wont be going back to a SC anytime soon.


You know, you're not going to be very popular 'round here if continue to bring reality in to the fold.  I run a Super T on my Giant Reign - of course against the wisdom of the headtube/aesthetic police, but have my own ideas and dig how it rides.

IF/when the head tube does shear off, I'll put the Super T on my Sette Shadow.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

ZenkiGarage said:


> The thing I find funny about threads like this is how quickly people jump after someone with a 180mm DC fork on a hardtail but dont think twice when they see a hardtail with a 160mm SC fork when i bet the A-C measurements are damn near the same. I personally have a Travis lowered to 165mm on my Mountain Cycle rumble and definatly wont be going back to a SC anytime soon.
> On the bell subject: I run one since a lot of trails i like to ride are hiking trails that allow bikes. I can warn hikers Im coming. Im sure if i came ripping down and hit some hikers it wouldnt be long till the trails were closed to bikes.


I didn't know 180mm qualified as "massive" I was assuming this was referring to obnoxiously long forks.

the soul cycles posted in this thread is a thing of beauty too. (I think I say that every time I see him post it.)


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Desert Pig said:


> There are lots of legit reasons to run a 180mm dual on a hard tail designed to handle a fork that big.... but unless your name is wade simmons, there is never a legit reason to run a super monster T.


Um. I don't think Wade would ever run a Super Monster. If the man can stick 40' ers with an 888 then that's good enough for me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3viltoast3r (Aug 27, 2007)

headstrong356 said:


> I heard about the same thing for the five-o forks... how do you mod it?


http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=370415&d=1213989449

Easy!

My 55r rebound cartridge died on me....Pulled the fork apart and found a sticker on it saying "made by suntour...sealed nitrogen cartridge....Dont not burn/punctre etc etc"...............Got it fixed on warranty


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Massive DC on a hardtail? √
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool ride, nice retro look with the red rims and whitewall tires!

For as total beef as the 7" Monster is, it rides very low with a short a-c and decent sag due to awesome ramp up. My buddy ran one on his Imperial and it rode really nice. I still love the 7" Monster.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Bulldog said:


> Cool ride, nice retro look with the red rims and whitewall tires!
> 
> For as total beef as the 7" Monster is, it rides very low with a short a-c and decent sag due to awesome ramp up. My buddy ran one on his Imperial and it rode really nice. I still love the 7" Monster.


Thanks, the whitewalls are gone, they were craptastic tires that lastest all of 2 rides in the rocks before the sidewalls got cut.

The bike is fun, but brutally stiff, which is why she's for sale. I am getting too old for a DH hardtail and my back reminds me of it for several days after every time I ride that thing.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

If the frame isn't designed around it.. your just asking for some serious injuries and a horrible handling bike. 

I grew up riding bmx and then dj mtb bikes. I can't stand long travel on my trail bike. I lose the feel of the ground and also my pre-load off jumps and drops gets all whacked out. IMO, a skillful rider with flow doesn't need more than 5" of travel unless it's their goal to 'go big' and then I only mean 'go big to flat' 

a good transition makes big jumps feel like butter no matter how much squish there is


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Where...where...all I can see, is the infamously dodgy PinkBike Logo...? Is there another 



Uncle Cliffy said:


> Damn, you beat me too it. Always wins "the stupidest idea for a freeride bike" award...
> 
> Also notice the logo in the picture...


That Bike would descend like a mad goat OD-ing on rectal cream...and it would turn and manauver like B grade movie does in terms of plot, content and application etc etc...waist of space and material as well as the time it took to post and put this onto the 2nd page lol. EDIT: erm...4th page, sorry!

What hoola-hoop of a person would ride that...? Or should I say, TRY to ride that!?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

the only thing this would be good for would be bombing straight down a volcano, or strait down anything, no trail required. lol


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'd lower that fork to like 240mm or so


----------



## Waspinator (Dec 27, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> here it is...


What I'm wondering is how the hell the moron who built that bike would even be able to mount the damn thing without it tipping backwards on him!

I swear, it looks more like a chopper than a bicycle!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow...very sweet...looks like a reall monster and very purpose built. Smack those landings yeah! Erm...can you give this to me for the weekend. Railing this beast would be fun though, he he he. :thumbsup:



saturnine said:


>


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Waspinator said:


> What I'm wondering is how the hell the moron who built that bike would even be able to mount the damn thing without it tipping backwards on him!
> 
> I swear, it looks more like a chopper than a bicycle!


won't be tipping anything backwards with a 13 lb fork


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

saturnine said:


> i'd lower that fork to like 240mm or so


I'd go to 237


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh yeah...well, Id go 236.5...  J/K practially I just would NOT do it at all, he he he.



pro said:


> I'd go to 237


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

Curmy said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
WINNER!
that is the most awesome bicycle I have ever seen.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Curmy said:


>


Awesome! It looks like some ghetto kid raided Bender's trashcan!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I get a sore bum just looking at the monstrosity...! Ouch!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

looks extra awesome with the bmx bars still!


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> here it is...


what is even lamer than the supermonster on a HT.... is a single speed setup on a hardtail with a supermonster  must be setup for park....


----------



## craig-ant (Jul 22, 2009)

paranoid56 said:


> whats up with these spokes?


them spokes are sweet where cn i get a set


----------



## Schmidts454 (Mar 12, 2013)

*2005 Bruiser w/01 Monster T*


----------



## frecuency (Feb 29, 2012)

mpvanger said:


> "We have bred a nation of HT freeriders here in eastern Tehran ( in Iran) . and nearlly all are more of a poser than a rider . So all compete to have higher end parts."
> 
> Looks like a pretty high end... uh... bell, on the handlebars. Awesome.


sombody said it thank god! I saw that bell and was hoping to find this.


----------

